# Opinons on fishing boat



## Aze0008 (Mar 20, 2014)

Needing advice for an all around fishing boat.
I fish bass tournaments and love the layout and usability of the bass boats but I also fish inshore adn tend to find myself in some pretty skinny water chasing those fun shallow fish. I know that bass boats draft pretty shallow but they are not built for the salt that I like to put them in. I would like a boat that I could still fish tournaments of both types of water.
The bass boats have lower side walls that if I were to run in the bay it would get a little too rough at times for the boat to handle.
I have really been interested in the Hewes Redfisher somewhere between an 18' to 21' since 21' is the max for most bass tournaments. The hewe's looks to have larger side walls that I think would be better in our bays but still be shallow enough to run in the skinny water i like to get into and be good to fish the bass tourneys.
I have recently found the Ranger Cayman as new as an 09 model that seems to be pretty identical to bass boats but is still a flats boat (white decks, larger single livewell, poling platform, saltwater trolling motor trailer and motor).
I have pretty much checked out all the flats boats and bay boats but I'm interested to hear from yall on what you think. Anybody found one to be ideal for these scenarios?
Thanks in advance I know its a long list but I want to make sure I'm doing all the right research before I invest in such a large purchase.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I guess you need to decide if you want the seating layout of a classic bass boat or if you want a center console boat type layout. You could put a saltwater trolling motor and outboard on a bassboat to fish brackish and ICW but you wouldn't have a good boat for going offshore -- not enough freeboard. On the other hand you might not find a center console to be something you like fishing bass tournaments out of. Tough question. I would advise you to take a really close look at Pathfinder Bay Boats -- really laid out well for fishing in general. There are literally dozens of brands of boats out there to look at. It'll drive you nuts looking after a while. Good luck.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

a hewes redfisher 16' it's an awesome boat... you'd be able to run it in the shallows... might be a little small for you but it's the only hewes I've been in/fished in


----------



## Aze0008 (Mar 20, 2014)

TeaSea said:


> I guess you need to decide if you want the seating layout of a classic bass boat or if you want a center console boat type layout. You could put a saltwater trolling motor and outboard on a bassboat to fish brackish and ICW but you wouldn't have a good boat for going offshore -- not enough freeboard. On the other hand you might not find a center console to be something you like fishing bass tournaments out of. Tough question. I would advise you to take a really close look at Pathfinder Bay Boats -- really laid out well for fishing in general. There are literally dozens of brands of boats out there to look at. It'll drive you nuts looking after a while. Good luck.


Thanks, I don't mind the center console at all most the flats boats have it and honestly I prefer it. I have checked out the pathfinder, the thing with those style bay boats is the front deck, they're recessed instead of flush like the flats and bass boats and their draft is a little bit more than than the others.


----------



## Aze0008 (Mar 20, 2014)

stauty trout said:


> a hewes redfisher 16' it's an awesome boat... you'd be able to run it in the shallows... might be a little small for you but it's the only hewes I've been in/fished in


Yeah I would go with a longer one but I'm glad to hear they fish well. I have actually only seen one in person and that was on Okeechobee for a College BASS tournament and from a distance, he was sitting in about a foot of water and the layout looked perfect


----------



## Aze0008 (Mar 20, 2014)

TeaSea said:


> I guess you need to decide if you want the seating layout of a classic bass boat or if you want a center console boat type layout. You could put a saltwater trolling motor and outboard on a bassboat to fish brackish and ICW but you wouldn't have a good boat for going offshore -- not enough freeboard. On the other hand you might not find a center console to be something you like fishing bass tournaments out of. Tough question. I would advise you to take a really close look at Pathfinder Bay Boats -- really laid out well for fishing in general. There are literally dozens of brands of boats out there to look at. It'll drive you nuts looking after a while. Good luck.


And I get sick on a freakin merry-go-round so its safe to say I dont do much (none) off-shore fishing I tend to stay north of land.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Aze0008 said:


> And I get sick on a freakin merry-go-round so its safe to say I dont do much (none) off-shore fishing I tend to stay north of land.


I'll second the pathfinder suggestion... if you can find a used 20' one that might be your boat... also if you could find a 19' kenner/pioneer that would be a great setup as well


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

How about a Simmons Custom boat!!? Lol


----------



## Aze0008 (Mar 20, 2014)

BIGRIGZ said:


> How about a Simmons Custom boat!!? Lol


That is a sharp boat, haven't seen them before i'll definitely check them out. Really, like the casting area and storage layout. Do you or someone you know own one?


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

BIGRIGZ said:


> How about a Simmons Custom boat!!? Lol


never seen them before... but now I'm intrigued... I've always thought a little cat boat for the bay would be sweet


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

I like them cuz, the cat-hull is stable, good for bay chop, efficient for good MPG, and the boats are FAST high 80's-90's MPH! 



http://www.screamandfly.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=105425&d=1144447299


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

$$$$$

haha but that really low side kinda scares me for running them in the bay over here...


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Fish can't swim 80-90 mph.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

A bay boat sounds like what you need...good for the bay, good for flats rivers and lakes...and some offshore fishing....another idea is a larger Carolina skiff...they are also very versatile


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Ranger has or had a CC that would meet your needs. Sides were a little higher than the bass boat version.


----------



## blownf150 (Jun 7, 2012)

LCB fast cat. Lanier coustom boats. The layout of amazing and the ride is one of the best I've rode in. You'll be able to run with most strokers and Allison's as well.


----------



## Aze0008 (Mar 20, 2014)

submariner said:


> Ranger has or had a CC that would meet your needs. Sides were a little higher than the bass boat version.


This is the Cayman, the one that I have been thinking of going with


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

I've used a 22ft bay boat for both bass fishing and saltwater. I've not been in any boats shorter than that but would imagine that you'd take a pretty good beating on the bay. I run a Pathfinder 2200 TE now but as you've seen, everyone has an opinion on what boat is best. If you are looking a used boats, take a look at new boats to get an idea of features you want then look for something comparable in the used market. Speaking from experience, you need to really, REALLY focus more on the motor. That will make you, or break you!


----------



## Aze0008 (Mar 20, 2014)

salty_dawg said:


> I've used a 22ft bay boat for both bass fishing and saltwater. I've not been in any boats shorter than that but would imagine that you'd take a pretty good beating on the bay. I run a Pathfinder 2200 TE now but as you've seen, everyone has an opinion on what boat is best. If you are looking a used boats, take a look at new boats to get an idea of features you want then look for something comparable in the used market. Speaking from experience, you need to really, REALLY focus more on the motor. That will make you, or break you!


I do like those Pathfinders they are definitely on the top of the list for me, they keep being mentioned so they must be a popular choice. I just have experience with Rangers in the bass world and know first hand how well they ride, and how well they are built. But, I do agree with you on the motor. I have narrowed it down on the motors; Either the Yamaha 4 stroke or the Evinrude E-Tec. Also, I rarely fish in the bays I know you have to run out there at times but I can usually put together something in the shallows so I dont have to fish deep.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Aze0008 said:


> I do like those Pathfinders they are definitely on the top of the list for me, they keep being mentioned so they must be a popular choice. I just have experience with Rangers in the bass world and know first hand how well they ride, and how well they are built. But, I do agree with you on the motor. I have narrowed it down on the motors; Either the Yamaha 4 stroke or the Evinrude E-Tec. Also, I rarely fish in the bays I know you have to run out there at times but I can usually put together something in the shallows so I dont have to fish deep.


Old boat was Evinrude....new Yamaha 4 Stroke. You fill in the dots;-)

My PF has an 11" draft and I typically fish anywhere from 5 feet to 18". If you're going to do more freshwater, sounds like you need a flats boat. Some of the roughest water I've been in was Lake Lanier in GA. The bay chop is at least consistent, Lanier in the summer will treat your boat like a pinball. Good luck with the purchase.


----------



## Aze0008 (Mar 20, 2014)

salty_dawg said:


> Old boat was Evinrude....new Yamaha 4 Stroke. You fill in the dots;-)
> 
> My PF has an 11" draft and I typically fish anywhere from 5 feet to 18". If you're going to do more freshwater, sounds like you need a flats boat. Some of the roughest water I've been in was Lake Lanier in GA. The bay chop is at least consistent, Lanier in the summer will treat your boat like a pinball. Good luck with the purchase.


I fished a tournament last summer on Lanier but we didnt have any rough waters on it but I've heard that lake can get pretty rough. But I am leaning more towards the yamaha as well, thanks for the info though.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Go to the GENERAL DISCUSSION forum and look at the "dabutcher" post of his new boat ( to him).


----------

